# Status Post Bypass/Stent



## mariecass (Oct 21, 2015)

Can someone explain how to use the following ICD-10 codes?
We are confused when to use Z95.5. Is this used if the patient had a stent or bypass? The term "and" is used so do use this on patient that has a history of stents and bypass. Is the term angioplasty (Z98.61) only used when they do a balloon angioplasty?

Z95.1 
Z95.5 
Z98.61

Thank you.


----------



## Margaret Morgan (Oct 28, 2015)

Z95.1 status CABG, i.e. pt. has had a CABG surgery.  Replaces V45.81
Z95.5 status stent, i.e. pt. has had coronary stent placed. replaces V45.82
Z98.61 status PTCA, i.e. pt. has had PTCA only. replaces V45.82

Above is my understanding of the new ICD 10 codes.  I could be incorrect, but that is how I am using them.

sincerely,
Margaret


----------

